# Island property in MI



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I saw this on Craigs List and thought it might be interesting to someone.


http://cleveland.craigslist.org/reo/1527953128.html

$24999 / 1br - Small cabin (Bois Blanc Island)


If it wasn't such a drive from our place DW and I would have taken a look at it.

Mike


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

When I was in high school my family had a cabin on Bois Blanc Island. Since I spent a month there every summer there isn't a lot I don't know about the place.

When I was there in the mid-1960s there were no telephones and there was no power. That was fine with my father, since he was a doctor and didn't really want a telephone while he was on vacation.

I notice power outlets in that cottage, but they may be generator powered. You should ask about that. We had a propane refrigerator, but it was powered with a kerosene lamp. Most of our light was from kerosene Aladdin lamps, but we had a few propane lamps in the house.

By the way, the people who live full-time on the island call is Bob-Lo Island. I was very good friends with Curt, who grew up to be the ferry operator today.

The island has a web site with a forum where you can ask questions.

http://www.bois-blanc.com/phpBB2/portal.php

The two photos on the main page look very old from the vintage of the cars and the B&W film, but rest assured that those photos aren't all that old. Model A cars, as well as 1940s & 1950 vintage cars were very common on the island in the 1960s for a few reasons. The roads are gravel, so people didn't want to damage the wheel wells of their new cars on the island. Moreover, since it was expensive to barge cars to the island from Cheboygan, it was preferable to have an economical car that could be left on the island.

There is some sorted history on that island too. John Dillinger was believed to have recovered from a face lift in a cabin on the west side of the island. The locals always changed the subject when it came up.

As for distance, I remember it being a long drive. We lived in Coshocton.


----------

